# Baratza virtuoso grind sizzle.



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

I find that the grind size I like, that gives me a 60ml shot in 25 seconds or so, is at the first mark after zero. Should I just leave it? Or, recalibrate it to get slightly more range?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

piperfel said:


> I find that the grind size I like, that gives me a 60ml shot in 25 seconds or so, is at the first mark after zero. Should I just leave it? Or, recalibrate it to get slightly more range?


1. if it tastes good leave it - but dont aim for 60ml in a set time frame , it it aint tasting good change it .

2. but to change it and adjust it then weigh you espresso ( yawn boots is at it again ) . Unless it is tasting as good as you think it can be then again dont stress and leave it .but really weigh you espresso

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios

3. this grinder will always be on the edge of it's finest setting for espresso , but will vary a little depending on the dose an coffee used...

4. the coffee is decent stuff , fresh , with a roast date yes ?


----------



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

Roast date within two weeks, yes. Just wondered out loud


----------



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

piperfel said:


> Roast date within two weeks, yes. Just wondered out loud


And I weigh my espresso as well, 20g


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

piperfel said:


> And I weigh my espresso as well, 20g


thats the dose presumably , i would weight the output also instead of measuring by volume ( see link I provided you with )


----------



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

piperfel said:


> And I weigh my espresso as well, 20g


I weigh the shot as well after it's pulled.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

piperfel said:


> I weigh the shot as well after it's pulled.


Ok - weight it while it's being pulled to get to a target weight that you can then adjust if needed . Note time , don't stop a shot by it .

60ml will never be the same weight for every shot or coffee . I would recommend using your weight to stop the shot by not as a measure after the fact ...

anyway how does the coffee taste that's the important thing .

Ps are you using a triple basket or a 20g vst ?


----------



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

piperfel said:


> I weigh the shot as well after it's pulled.


The shot tastes great after I replaced parts and figure out the appropriate grind size. It sounds like i'm checking all the boxes.


----------



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok - weight it while it's being pulled to get to a target weight that you can then adjust if needed . Note time , don't stop a shot by it .
> 
> 60ml will never be the same weight for every shot or coffee . I would recommend using your weight to stop the shot by not as a measure after the fact ...
> 
> ...


Using a no name ridged basket. Considering buying a 20gm VST after I saw your comment.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

piperfel said:


> Using a no name ridged basket. Considering buying a 20gm VST after I saw your comment.


With you current grinder I would not recommend it. Vsts require an even finer grind that your current basket


----------



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> With you current grinder I would not recommend it. Vsts require an even finer grind that your current basket


So, what would be an appropriate grinder?


----------

